

Anyone want to help test my Ajax chat (Erlang)? - chrismoos
http://chat.tech9computers.com

======
davidw
Nice, but it has some issues including random disconnects.

Is it open source?

BTW, #startups on freenode is a more permanent solution for those interested
in talking with other HN'ers.

~~~
chrismoos
Yeah, people are having fun trying to crash it. Had a unicode problem earlier
(with mochijson).

------
chrismoos
It's not very full featured, but I just wanted to see how well it works with
more people in it.

Any errors? Let me know.

~~~
tomjen2
I tried to post a comment with HTML but I just ate it without any indication.

------
jedediah
Very nice! Look forward to hearing more about it.

I did have an issue where the server would fulfill my connection with no
response data, and the client wouldn't re-open the connection to the server.
This happened a few times, and it was right around the time someone was
mentioning unicode, so I figure you might already be on this one.

~~~
chrismoos
yeah, mochijson:encode and unicode, fixing that :)

------
jmah
Uses MochiWeb for web server, ErlyDTL for page templating (Erlang
implementation of Django Template Language).

<http://code.google.com/p/mochiweb/> <http://code.google.com/p/erlydtl/>

------
snprbob86
You do not appear to limit message length, or the limit it too large.

~~~
chrismoos
Just set limit now to 256.

------
chrischen
It doesn't seem to work on the iPhone.

